# iphone 4 in recovery mode help get contactsout plz



## deathpie5000 (May 18, 2009)

ok so my friend has an iphone 4, i have an ipod touch 4g so iv jailbroke and stuff like that before, all i was trying to do is update his firmware from like 4.2.8 to the new ios 5.1, ( he has no intent to have it jail broken, although i will if it is required to fix this, we can do full restore after we get the contacs off,) any way, my net is slow enough that itunes downloading the firmware will time out, so i manually downloaded (iPhone3,3_5.1_9B176_Restore) and restored it threw i tunes, got part way threw now is in a loop for recovery, iv tryed red snow, and green poision to fix the loop ect, iv tryed the phone disk program hoping to access the disk drive to manually get it, im out of ideas, if i do a restore with itunes its going tio wipe it, i need any advice please. its an iphone4 verizon


----------



## Chris033081 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just curious, have you tried a restore while in DFU mode?


----------



## deathpie5000 (May 18, 2009)

if i wanted to i could restore it to its factory defaults with 5.1 os but the problem is i need to back up the contacts first, if i do any kind of restore using i tunes, it will wipe everything including the hundreds of contacts we are trying to save, it is in recovery mode at the moment, i can put it in pwned dfu and regular dfu. using green poision,redsnow and a few others to try and get it out of the loop, i think maby the new ios i tryed to put on went on enough to wipe what was on it but not allow boot, im not sure, i have limited time to fiend a solution


----------



## Randallow (Mar 10, 2014)

deathpie5000 said:


> if i wanted to i could restore it to its factory defaults with 5.1 os but the problem is i need to back up the contacts first, if i do any kind of restore using i tunes, it will wipe everything including the hundreds of contacts we are trying to save, iPhone in recovery mode at the moment, i can put it in pwned dfu and regular dfu. using green poision,redsnow and a few others to try and get it out of the loop, i think maby the new ios i tryed to put on went on enough to wipe what was on it but not allow boot, im not sure, i have limited time to fiend a solution


When you made the backup, you may have told it to encrypt the backup.

Therefore I used the normal iTunes backup and restore found under the Summary tab in iTunes. If your data is still on the other iPhone, back it up again with iTunes. To use iTunes you have to start it, connect your iPhone to the computer with a cable, then select the iPhone button near the top right corner of the screen. Be sure not to check the encrypt button. You can recover iPhone data successfully.


----------

